
We Created the Most Clapped Story on Medium Ever - rjdlee
https://medium.com/@Rjdlee/how-we-created-the-most-clapped-story-on-medium-ever-57b9c37c5471
======
rjdlee
We submitted a bug report to Medium last week, but they haven't gotten back to
us yet. In the meantime, we've redacted the steps to reproduce the bug.

------
Korkskrew
Cool!

